# Is my dog a sable or black and red/tan?



## muso

I bought him as a black and tan, his parents both are red/tan with rich dark colours, but he started to develop grey coat along the top of his back but the saddles are still black, I am hoping he doesn't lose the black/red and tan colouring.

I have seen lots of black and tans with the 'stripe' of grey along the back, he is 6 months old at the time of the photo.
There is nothing wrong with Sables but I bought him as a black and tan because that's what I wanted, I think he will be a black and red with lots of grey through the neck and along the back.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Black and tan with a prominent bitch stripe (the silver down his neck and back).


----------



## Ybdiesel

I don't really have an answer for you but I absolutely love the way it is in the picture just beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## muso

Lucy Dog said:


> Black and tan with a prominent bitch stripe (the silver down his neck and back).


That's what I thought


----------



## muso

Thanks Ybdiesel we think he is beautiful as well....how can a GSD be anything but beautiful


----------



## carmspack

black and tan - bitch stripe - colour paling


----------



## muso

Here is a picture of Buster at 9 weeks of age asleep cuddling his toy.


----------



## muso

Here is a more recent picture of him almost 6 months old on his trampoline bed.


----------



## julie87

He is gorgeous and that is the most beautiful coloring I have seen on a GSD!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## muso

julie87 said:


> He is gorgeous and that is the most beautiful coloring I have seen on a GSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks julie87  we love the look of him, especially the strong dark colours!


----------



## robk

muso said:


> Here is a picture of Buster at 9 weeks of age asleep cuddling his toy.


The puppy pic is the tell. Your dog is a black and tan. Very pretty dog though!


----------



## GatorDog

I thought he might be a patterned sable, but the puppy pic lets us know he is a black and tan for sure. Very handsome boy!


----------



## Questforfire

A beautiful black and tan. I had a bitch with the same silver around her neck.


----------



## carmspack

" his parents both are red/tan with rich dark colours, but he started to develop grey coat along the top of his back but the saddles are still black, I am hoping he doesn't lose the black/red and tan colouring"

-- genetically impossible to be a sable then. Looks like west German Show lines -- he'll loose the black if anything . He looks like a well built , contented dog . don't worry about the colour.


----------



## qbchottu

Black and Tan/red west German showline. He has a lot of ticking and bleed through with his coloring so he appears almost sable in the neck and withers where pigment has been lost. He will probably lose more black as he ages and ticking will spread.


----------



## shepherdmom

My red and tan girl also has a silver stripe. 

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/304392_466662986698663_373722532_n.jpg


----------



## muso

I hope he doesn't lose too much of his black on the face and saddles.

These are Buster's parents: 
Esko Aus Dem Haus Zygadto (Father)
Sheprose your special Ruby (Mother)

The parents are both magnificent fine looking dogs, I looked for a long time before deciding to buy from this kennel!


----------



## ankittanna87

:O he looks so much like my boy Kaiser!!


----------



## muso

ankittanna87 said:


> :O he looks so much like my boy Kaiser!!


 He's cute.....my previous GSD was called Kaiser


----------



## zivagirl

muso said:


> Here is a more recent picture of him almost 6 months old on his trampoline bed.


J is so gorgeous! I love the look in his eyes! Smart.


----------



## zivagirl

muso said:


> Here is a more recent picture of him almost 6 months old on his trampoline bed.


Heq is so gorgeous! I love the look in his eyes! Smart.


----------



## Karl772

Hi Muso looking at his photos he does have alot of grey but i just watched a video of Buster on your youtube and he looked like he had really darkened up is that true?


----------



## volcano

Id call her black and tan, she does have a rich red color and some white highlights. good looking dog.


----------

